# Onur'un evide [sic] Hamburg'da



## WhyNot?

Hi, 

If I took my notes correctly, my Turkish teacher told me that you have to say "Onur'un evide Hamburg'da.". 

My question: Why do I have to say "evide" and not 'evde'. What noun case is "evide" (can't be nominative, nor genitive, nor dative, nor does it seem to represent any other of the  cases listed in my noun tables ...).

(Unfortunately I can't ask my teacher before next week, but need to know AND understand the (correct) sentence, before ...)

Thanks so much in anticipation,

WhyNot?


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

It should be:

Onur'un *evi de* Hamburg'da. (seperate spelling, not attached)

In a context like:

Onur'un işi Hamburg'da. = Onur's job is in Hamburg.
Onur'un evi *de* Hamburg'da. = Onur's house is in Hamburg *too*.

evde= in the house ('de/da' attached to the noun meaning 'in, inside')
example:

Onur ev*de*. = Onur is *in* the house.


İyi çalışmalar!


----------



## yunuzfb

WhyNot? said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I took my notes correctly, my Turkish teacher told me that you have to say "Onur'un evide Hamburg'da.".
> 
> My question: Why do I have to say "evide" and not 'evde'. What noun case is "evide" (can't be nominative, nor genitive, nor dative, nor does it seem to represent any other of the  cases listed in my noun tables ...).
> 
> (Unfortunately I can't ask my teacher before next week, but need to know AND understand the (correct) sentence, before ...)
> 
> Thanks so much in anticipation,
> 
> WhyNot?



Hi, Turkish is very difficult language to learn. 

Onur'un evi de Hamburg'da. = Onur's home in Hamburg _too_ 

"de" should be seperated. and means is "too"

Example : Ali'nin evi Hamburg'da. = Ali's home in Hamburg.
Onur'un evi de Hamburg'da. = Onur's home in Hamburg _too_ 

Hope you can understand the difference. 

Note : I am sorry to my bad english. I am trying to learn english.


----------



## yunuzfb

Gemmenita said:


> Hi,
> 
> It should be:
> 
> Onur'un *evi de* Hamburg'da. (seperate spelling, not attached)
> 
> In a context like:
> 
> Onur'un işi Hamburg'da. = Onur's job is in Hamburg.
> Onur'un evi *de* Hamburg'da. = Onur's house is in Hamburg *too*.
> 
> evde= in the house ('de/da' attached to the noun meaning 'in, inside')
> example:
> 
> Onur ev*de*. = Onur is *in* the house.
> 
> 
> İyi çalışmalar!



you are faster than me.  congrats...


----------



## Gemmenita

Ne demek! Sağol !


----------



## WhyNot?

Gemmenita said:


> Hi,
> 
> It should be:
> 
> Onur'un *evi de* Hamburg'da. (seperate spelling, not attached)
> 
> In a context like:
> 
> Onur'un işi Hamburg'da. = Onur's job is in Hamburg.
> Onur'un evi *de* Hamburg'da. = Onur's house is in Hamburg *too*.
> 
> evde= in the house ('de/da' attached to the noun meaning 'in, inside')
> example:
> 
> Onur ev*de*. = Onur is *in* the house.
> 
> 
> İyi çalışmalar!




Çok teşekkür ederim!


----------



## WhyNot?

... and I am trying to learn Turkish, which, I think, is a very interesting language - and, thank Godness, there are no or almost no exceptions to be memorised (as, unfortunately, is the case regarding the English language)! 

Teşekkürler for your reply! 
(By the way: Is it "Teşekkürler cevap için!" in correct Turkish??)

Merhabalar, WhyNot?


----------



## Gemmenita

Rica ederim! 

And for your question about 'Teşekkürler for your reply', I have to reply to you in Private message,
because, regarding the Forum rules, only one question in each post is allowed.


Bon şanslar!


----------

